# Myaka myaka and Etia nguti and Ptychochromis



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I picked up some new westies and maddies recently.

Myaka myaka




























Etia nguti










Ptychochromis sp. 'Northern Red Fin'



















Some vids

Myaka and Etia video

Ptychochromis sp. 'Northern Red Fin'


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Very cool. I would love to get my hands on some Myaka myaka.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

They were on a couple of breeder lists for a while, but I don't see them now. They're not as rough on each other as I had heard they'd be. I passed on them at first because I was afraid they'd be psychotic aggressive and just kill each other. I'd compare them to a moderately aggressive tropheus. Very active, lots of bluff, no damage to each other. If color is any indicator, I"ve got a male heavy group. I may pull some into a smaller tank and try to get some breeding going. But even if not, they mix well with the e. nguti and some t. synderae to make a nice west african tank.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I've found Myaka (and most Barombi-Mbo) to be pretty mild, even with each other.

They take a while (a couple of years?) to get to breeding maturity but once they do they produce fry pretty regularly. From my experience, they're more temporary pair spawners than harem breeders. In other words, only one female (sometimes male, too) will hold at a time vs. several.

More aggressive tankmates will stop them from breeding, so a species tank is best.

I've got some Etia coming (hopefully soon). I've heard that they're really tough on each other. Has this been the case for you?

Matt


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> They take a while (a couple of years?) to get to breeding maturity but once they do they produce fry pretty regularly. From my experience, they're more temporary pair spawners than harem breeders. In other words, only one female (sometimes male, too) will hold at a time vs. several.


Ok, had a female holding. I did what I typically do, removed decor, lowered the water level, added a divider and went to net her out, but she was no longer holding. I went ahead and netted each and checked to be sure. These fish 'freak' out when you mess with the tank, so I believe she swallowed the fry. Big disappointment. But, very next day, she seems to be holding again. I got close to observe and sure enough I can see the eggs through her buccal cavity wall. So, now I've got to figure what to do. Maybe a night extraction? What did you do to get fry? I'm afraid to let her spit in the tank.



> I've got some Etia coming (hopefully soon). I've heard that they're really tough on each other. Has this been the case for you?


No, not at all. A little bluff and chase, but very mild. But, not mature yet either.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Stomatepia pindu also freak like that. Mine weren't quite as crazy.

Night extraction is a great idea. Or if you can drop a divided (piece of Poret foam) if you can...

Good news on the Etia..

Matt


----------

